# Moister content?



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Get some extra virgin olive oil at the grocery store and use it to calibrate your refractometer. 
71.5 on the brix scale.

http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/refractometercalibration.html


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

will52100 said:


> ... and filling more.


That’s the problem. 

It is not time for the harvest.
Do it early in the morning after rainy days.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Er sagte, dass roher lokaler Honig 19.2 und dass sein Refraktometer nicht kalibriert wurde.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

So even though all the cells were capped it still was not cured?

I plan to get some olive oil today and calibrate the meter just to be sure.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

Harvesting while ongoing nectar gathering involves that risk.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

sjj said:


> Harvesting while ongoing nectar gathering involves that risk.


I did not know that, thanks.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Neither did I. I always thought it was good to go once it was capped. What does it do, dehydrate more the longer it stays in the comb even if capped?

Thanks


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

will52100 said:


> Neither did I. I always thought it was good to go once it was capped. What does it do, dehydrate more the longer it stays in the comb even if capped?
> 
> Thanks


Honey cappings are not entirely impermeable to moisture in the hive. 
But the new cappings lacking the propolis layer yet allow even easier moisture exchange.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Ah, now I understand, thanks. When is the best time to harvest?


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

In a capped honey frame I expect moisture content levels between 17% and 18%.


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Got some extra virgin olive oil and calibration was off. After recalibration the honey read 18.2-3.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

I calibrate at 68 °F (20 °C)? 
In the summertime: at night. 
What your instruction manual say?


----------



## will52100 (Jun 8, 2015)

Pretty much the same, I just didn't have any extra virgin olive oil on hand when I first got it.


----------

